# A propos des cookies



## Kevick (22 Août 2020)

Bonsoir,

Il y a qqch qui m'agace bcp et qui n'est pas propre qu'à ce site mais depuis qq temps le forum me demande le paramétrage des cookies et des informations personnelles. Je refuse mais à chaque fois que je reviens sur le forum il me redemande le paramétrage. Et comme je refuse à chaque fois, c'est sans fin !  Il y a un autre site qui me fait le même coup.

Est-ce une volonté de nous avoir à l'usure de la part des hébergeurs des sites ou je ne sais qui ? Je ne baisserai jamais les bras et cocherai à chaque fois la case "Tout refuser". Je trouve cette politique absolument détestable. Il m'arrive souvent de refuser d'aller sur des sites car ceux-ci exigent qu'on accepte tout et n'importe quoi. Si on accepte tout, on remplit l'ordi de cochonneries en tout genre. Alors certes on peut supprimer les cookies et vider les caches mais après on se retrouve déconnecté de tous les sites où on est enregistré et c'est un peu pénible. 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que "quand c'est non, c'est non". Donc merci de faire qqch pour nous foutre la paix une bonne fois pour toute qd on a coché la case "Tout refuser" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anthony (23 Août 2020)

Un nouveau cadre technique vient d'être mis en place, nous avons donc adopté la nouvelle version de l'outil de gestion de consentements (CMP) de notre prestataire. Nous n'avons pas encore la main sur tous les réglages, mais : 


dans la première version, que vous acceptiez ou refusez, nous traitions l'information de la même manière. Contrairement à la quasi-totalité des sites qui utilisent une CMP, qui enregistrent pendant 13 mois un consentement positif mais pendant quelques jours seulement un consentement négatif, justement pour vous avoir à l'usure, nous les enregistrons de la même manière. Je considère que c'est normal, et puis c'est l'esprit du RGPD. Et bientôt sa lettre, avec les nouvelles recommandations de la CNIL qui doivent entrer en vigueur avant la fin de l'année. Normalement la deuxième version a repris tous nos réglages, mais tant que je n'aurais pas accès à l'outil de gestion, je ne pourrais pas vérifier.
et malheureusement, on ne peut plus se fier aux tests dans les navigateurs pour vérifier. Si vous utilisez Safari, il est normal que la CMP revienne au bout de quelques jours, que vous ayez accepté ou pas. Avec le mécanisme ITP, les cookies tiers qui sont utilisés pour la gestion du consentement sont effacés de manière agressive. Je l'ai déjà expliqué dans d'autres sujets, Apple gère tout cela de manière bien naïve (https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2020/03/safari-bloque-nouveau-tous-les-cookies-tiers-112795) et un tantinet hypocrite (https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2019/...r-un-web-plus-prive-mais-pas-sans-pubs-106264).


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Je poste ici car je pense avoir un problème similaire: depuis quelques jours, pop-up me demandant d'autoriser ou non, je paramètre "tout refuser" puis "enregistrer", et quelques retours (même jour) sur MacG, ou MacG > forums, ça me redemande toujours de paramétrer-re-paramétrer, c'est TRÈS agaçant. D'autant que jusqu'à maintenant ça n'arrivait pas. Précision: j'utilise Brave, pas testé sous Safari ni FF.


----------



## Anthony (25 Août 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> et quelques retours (même jour) sur MacG



Si c'est dans la même journée, uniquement sur MacG, je te conseille de vérifier les réglages de gestion des _cookies_ dans ton navigateur. S'ils sont supprimés en quittant le navigateur, par exemple, ça pourrait expliquer ce comportement.



Nouvoul a dit:


> ou MacG > forums



Les forums étant un sous-domaine de MacG, ils utilisent normalement le même _cookie_. Donc les réglages de la CMP sur l'un valent pour l'autre, retour au point précédent.



Nouvoul a dit:


> D'autant que jusqu'à maintenant ça n'arrivait pas.



Nous utilisons un autre mécanisme sur les forums avant, qui n'utilisait pas de _cookie _tiers, ce qui minimisait un peu son risque de réapparition trop soudaine.


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Août 2020)

Merci de ta réponse hypersonique !
Pour mes réglages dans Brave, j'ai ça, rien changé jusqu'à maintenant puisque ça marchait bien (idem si simplement site)!


----------



## Anthony (25 Août 2020)

Le filtrage naïf des _cookies _tiers peut poser problème. Je l’ai installé sur ma machine, je regarde comment il se comporte dans les prochains jours.


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Août 2020)

Merci de ton attention


----------



## Nikware (25 Août 2020)

Idem chez moi, avec Edge Chromium.
C'est vraiment agacant !


----------



## Kevick (26 Août 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Un nouveau cadre technique vient d'être mis en place, nous avons donc adopté la nouvelle version de l'outil de gestion de consentements (CMP) de notre prestataire. Nous n'avons pas encore la main sur tous les réglages, mais :
> 
> 
> dans la première version, que vous acceptiez ou refusez, nous traitions l'information de la même manière. Contrairement à la quasi-totalité des sites qui utilisent une CMP, qui enregistrent pendant 13 mois un consentement positif mais pendant quelques jours seulement un consentement négatif, justement pour vous avoir à l'usure, nous les enregistrons de la même manière. Je considère que c'est normal, et puis c'est l'esprit du RGPD. Et bientôt sa lettre, avec les nouvelles recommandations de la CNIL qui doivent entrer en vigueur avant la fin de l'année. Normalement la deuxième version a repris tous nos réglages, mais tant que je n'aurais pas accès à l'outil de gestion, je ne pourrais pas vérifier.
> et malheureusement, on ne peut plus se fier aux tests dans les navigateurs pour vérifier. Si vous utilisez Safari, il est normal que la CMP revienne au bout de quelques jours, que vous ayez accepté ou pas. Avec le mécanisme ITP, les cookies tiers qui sont utilisés pour la gestion du consentement sont effacés de manière agressive. Je l'ai déjà expliqué dans d'autres sujets, Apple gère tout cela de manière bien naïve (https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2020/03/safari-bloque-nouveau-tous-les-cookies-tiers-112795) et un tantinet hypocrite (https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2019/...r-un-web-plus-prive-mais-pas-sans-pubs-106264).



Merci pour ta réponse. Depuis qq jours, fini. Plus de rappel pour les cookies. 

Comme je le disais, ce n'étais pas le seul site qui me harcelait tous les jours. Mais comme ici je pouvais en parler j'en ai profité. 

EDIT : je suis sur FireFox.


----------



## Anthony (26 Août 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Depuis qq jours, fini. Plus de rappel pour les cookies.



Alors qu'on a rien touché, va comprendre.



Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour mes réglages dans Brave, j'ai ça, rien changé jusqu'à maintenant puisque ça marchait bien (idem si simplement site)!



Donc effectivement, après 24 heures, le _cookie_ tiers est supprimé… et la CMP réapparait. On peut rien faire, c'est le fonctionnement le plus naïf que peut avoir un navigateur. Ça fait joli dans la présentation (« on bloque les _cookies_ tiers ! »), au mépris des besoins de l'utilisateur (« alors je veux bien que vous bloquiez les cookies pourris, mais laissez ces trois là tranquilles »).


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Août 2020)

Je vais donc essayer, j'ai autorisé 3 cookies du site, à voir dans la durée (ça me l'a fait encore plusieurs fois aujourd'hui).
Merci de ton temps passé là-dessus


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Août 2020)

Suite: c'est toujours pareil, quelques soient les réglages cookies; je me suis connecté plusieurs fois aujourd'hui sur MacG et forum MacGé sans problème, je reviens et hop > paramétrer etc... (ordi toujours allumé, même session etc)


----------



## Nicolarts (30 Août 2020)

Change le navigateur vers Brave par exemple pour voir si ça arrive ton problème, Banni...


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Août 2020)

C'est ce que j'ai fait en premier, testé sur Safari et FF puisque j'utilise Brave 90% du temps. Ça fait pareil sur les 3, encore ce matin.


----------



## Anthony (30 Août 2020)

Je m'autocite :



Anthony a dit:


> Donc effectivement, après 24 heures, le _cookie_ tiers est supprimé… et la CMP réapparait. On peut rien faire, c'est le fonctionnement le plus naïf que peut avoir un navigateur.


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Août 2020)

J'avais bien lu ta remarque; il se trouve que ça advient plusieurs fois dans la même journée, donc les 24 H que tu évoques ne sont pas respectées (quelque soit le navigateur, les réglages de la gestion des cookies etc).


----------



## Anthony (30 Août 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> il se trouve que ça advient plusieurs fois dans la même journée



Sauf à ce que tu aies un bloqueur côté OS ou routeur, ou que tes navigateurs soient tous configurés avec des bloqueurs naïfs ou une politique agressive de gestion des _cookies_, ou que tu utilises en permanence la navigation privée, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait poser ce problème. Le principal _cookie_ lié au consentement a bien une durée de vie de sept jours, ramenée à 24 heures en pratique par certains navigateurs comme Safari.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2020)

Hello,
Qu'est ce que c'est que cette nouvelle option 'interêt légitime' dans le nouveau formulaire RGPD ? A la lecture je crois comprendre que si on refuse le cooky sans décocher l'option, c'est comme pisser dans un violon. Ce qui me parait bizarre, encore que connaissant les bouffeurs de données personnelles tous les moyens  doivent leur être bons pour contourner leurs obligations.
Si monsieur l'administrateur voulait bien éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## OSX (16 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir, 

Depuis aujourd'hui j'ai sans cesse la fenêtre qui apparait de:
WatchGeneration, Igen demande votre consentement pour utiliser vos données à caractère personnel dans les cas suivants.

J'ai beau dire "*autoriser" mais rien à faire.
Merci*


----------



## Anthony (17 Septembre 2020)

Je fusionne ici. Tu peux regarder si la conversation au-dessus s'applique à ton cas ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2020)

Et pour ma question sur 'l'interêt légitime' ? je l'ai vu apparaitre sur d'autres sites, mais impossible à décocher. J'ai creusé un peu et il semblerait qu'en fait il s'agirait de pubeurs qui adhèrent à une charte. Du coup ça donnerait :

cookies pub décochés : pas de cookies pub
cookies pub cochés, intérêt légitime coché : uniquement les pubeurs adhérant à la charte
cookies pub cochés, intérêt légitime décoché : tous les pubeurs

J'ai bon ?

Pour rebondir sur le post 2 crans au dessus, ça me le fait partout : je dois confirmer mes choix plusieurs fois par jour, et parfois même si je ne sors pas globalement de macgé (mais navigue entre les sections : forum, macgé, igen, etc.). 
Sur d'autres sites aussi, et d'autres navigateurs, Brave pour ne pas le nommer.
Ici c'est safari12, ublock origin et ghostery, donc effectivement je pense que les cookies de consentement ne doivent pas avoir une vie bien longue !


----------



## Anthony (17 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai bon ?



Non 

L'« intérêt légitime », c'est un terme directement issu du RGPD, et qui n'aurait jamais dû être repris tel quel pour le grand public, mais bon voilà. Nous pouvons considérer que nous avons un intérêt légitime à collecter telle ou telle donnée, et ne pas vous laisser le choix de nous interdire de le faire. Typiquement pour un journal, la mesure d'audience rentrait dans ce cadre.

Mais ça c'était avant. En presque deux ans de RGPD, le cadre s'est affiné, et surtout la CNIL s'est exprimée chez nous. Du coup l'IAB laisse maintenant le choix d'aller à l'encontre de notre intérêt légitime dans certains cas. D'où l'apparition de ce curseur supplémentaire : vous pouvez aller à l'encontre de notre intérêt légitime de mesurer notre audience, par exemple.

Dans le cadre du _framework_ de l'IAB, nous ne pouvons pas dire que nous avons un intérêt légitime à lire les _cookies_, ce qui explique que la première catégorie (Stocker et/ou accéder à des informations sur un terminal) n'ait qu'un seul curseur. À l'inverse pour les _cookies_ techniques on peut vous forcer la main, ce qui explique que les dernières catégories n'aient aucun curseur.

Entre les deux, il y a ces catégories avec deux curseurs. Par défaut, nous considérons que nous avons un intérêt légitime à mesurer notre audience, personnaliser la présentation des pages, et servir des pubs personnalisées. Lorsque vous cliquez sur _Accepter_, vous donnez votre consentement. Lorsque vous cliquez sur _Gérer vos préférences, _vous pouvez refuser le consentement sans aller à l'encontre de notre intérêt légitime (auquel cas on fait quand même certains trucs avec un plus grand degré d'anonymisation), ou bien refuser en allant à l'encontre de notre intérêt légitime (auquel cas pas mal de choses sont désactivées).

Je dis « on » et « nous », mais dans notre cas, même si vous acceptez tout, ce n'est pas _open bar_. Nous avons toujours été plus sobres que la plupart de nos confrères : nous affichons relativement peu de publicités, nous n'utilisons pas les fonctions les plus invasives de création de profil et de pistage pour personnaliser les publicités, nous anonymisons déjà lourdement les mesures d'audience, et j'en passe. Donc la différence entre accepter et refuser le consentement n'est pas si grande.


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2020)

Merci !


Anthony a dit:


> Du coup l'IAB laisse maintenant le choix d'aller à l'encontre de notre intérêt légitime dans certains cas.


Vous, peut-être, mais ceux qui ne proposent pas le curseur et se contentent de la mention en ont le droit ?
Voeu pieux : que la CNIL, l'ARCEP ou je ne sais qui impose l'usage d'un pop-up standard pour la gestion des cookies ! chez Macgé ça va, mais ailleurs entre ceux qui te font te balader sur quinze fenètres, ceux qui te disent de paramétrer le navigateur, ceux qui t'obligent à paginer pour trouver le bouton 'enregistrer', ceux qui aimeraient bien masquer le bouton 'paramétrer' et du coup le mettent en tout petit dans un coin, sans parler de ceux  'vous acceptez et puis basta', y'a de quoi vouloir sortir le 12 !


----------



## Anthony (17 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous, peut-être, mais ceux qui ne proposent pas le curseur et se contentent de la mention en ont le droit ?



Oui et non. Il y a un _framework_ commun, qui est celui de l'IAB, qui a été récemment revu. Tout le monde devrait l'utiliser aujourd'hui, mais ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas ne sont pas dans l'illégalité. Du moins pas encore : ce _framework_ anticipe certaines évolutions annoncées de l'application du RGPD.



Romuald a dit:


> Voeu pieux : que la CNIL, l'ARCEP ou je ne sais qui impose l'usage d'un pop-up standard pour la gestion des cookies !



C'est le cas, mais c'est l'industrie publicitaire, par le biais de l'IAB, qui l'a fait.


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas ne sont pas dans l'illégalité. Du moins pas encore


Instagram, au hasard.

Sinon depuis quelques jours la demande récurrente est revenue, plus ou moins fréquemment, et la ça vient de me le faire en allant page suivante à l'intérieur d'un thread


----------



## Anthony (18 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon depuis quelques jours la demande récurrente est revenue, plus ou moins fréquemment, et la ça vient de me le faire en allant page suivante à l'intérieur d'un thread


Nous avons mis à jour plusieurs fois la liste des partenaires cette semaine, donc la CMP réapparait pour présenter la nouvelle liste et s'assurer du consentement.


----------



## Kevick (18 Octobre 2020)

Depuis mon coup de gueule il y a trois je n'ai plus eu de problèmes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

Mon navigateur accepte les cookies, et pourtant malgré mon refus systématique, il me redemande aussi périodiquement mon autorisation que je refuse de donner, y compris pour les intérêts soit-disant légitimes (qui ne sont rien d'autre qu'un moyen de nous tracer et nous pister malgré notre refus). Là, par exemple, il m'a obligé à refaire défiler toute la liste deux fois en deux minutes, une première fois lorsque je me suis connecté, et une seconde lorsque j'ai accédé à cette section du forum (première chose que j'ai faite après le refus de la première liste), Sachant que d'autres sites proposent une option "tout refuser" où "tout" veut bien dire "tout", et pas seulement une partie, et ou les refus sont aussi bien enregistrés que les acceptations, je ne vois pas la raison qui peut bien empêcher un site comme MacGe de proposer ça à ses membres.

Par ailleurs, l'absence d'option "tout refuser", ou le non enregistrement de ce choix, lorsque l'option existe me parait absolument abusif. Je conçois que la publicité soit la source principale de vos revenus, mais là, les pratiques sont carrément abusives, j'accepte à contre-cœur la pub, mais je refuse catégoriquement la publicité ciblée, c'est comme ci, du temps ou la publicité n'existait que sur les affiches, et dans les médias "papier", "radio", et "télé", nous étions obligé d'accepter que les publicitaires viennent nous espionner chez nous 24h/24, personne n'aurait toléré ça à l'époque, je ne vois pas pourquoi nous le tolérerions maintenant !

J'ai déjà délaissé MacGe une fois, mais suis revenu, car il n'y a pas de rancune éternelle, mais là, si ça se poursuit, mon départ sera définitif, j'entends rester seul maître de ce qui peut-être divulgué de ma vie privée, et estime qu'être obligé de subir un harcèlement pour ça est intolérable.


----------



## Anthony (4 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les intérêts soit-disant légitimes (qui ne sont rien d'autre qu'un moyen de nous tracer et nous pister malgré notre refus)


Absolument pas, mais vu le niveau de compréhension du terme, je compte bien revenir prochainement dessus dans un article. En attendant, voir        #22    



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, par exemple, il m'a obligé à refaire défiler toute la liste deux fois en deux minutes, une première fois lorsque je me suis connecté, et une seconde lorsque j'ai accédé à cette section du forum (première chose que j'ai faite après le refus de la première liste)


Ça, ce n'est absolument pas normal. Que les navigateurs suppriment les _cookies _tiers après 24 heures, c'est désormais établi, et on travaille à des solutions pour mitiger le problème pour les utilisateurs connectés. Mais en quelques minutes, je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible. Si tu peux m'envoyer le détail de ta configuration (système, navigateur, extensions) par MP, que je puisse tester de mon côté. De notre côté, nous n'avons rien changé récemment.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, l'absence d'option "tout refuser", ou le non enregistrement de ce choix, lorsque l'option existe me parait absolument abusif. Je conçois que la publicité soit la source principale de vos revenus, mais là, les pratiques sont carrément abusives, j'accepte à contre-cœur la pub, mais je refuse catégoriquement la publicité ciblée, c'est comme ci, du temps ou la publicité n'existait que sur les affiches, et dans les médias "papier", "radio", et "télé", nous étions obligé d'accepter que les publicitaires viennent nous espionner chez nous 24h/24, personne n'aurait toléré ça à l'époque, je ne vois pas pourquoi nous le tolérerions maintenant !


Je l'ai déjà dit cent fois, mais je vais le redire une 101e fois. Nous utilisons le même _framework_ que la quasi totalité des sites, mais nous n'avons absolument pas les mêmes pratiques, et nous n'utilisons que très peu de données dites privées à des fins publicitaires. Que tu acceptes ou que tu refuses, à la fin, on s'en fout un peu. Dans un cas tu auras des publicités plus personnalisées, dans l'autre un peu moins, ça ne fait pas une différence énorme pour nous. Surtout avec le taux de bloqueurs de pubs parmi nos lecteurs, le choix des navigateurs qui favorise Safari qui limite vachement la portée des traqueurs donc même si on voulait se serait peine perdue, la vente directe de publicités non personnalisées traitées entièrement en interne sans collecte de données privées (ou seulement l'IP pour éviter de te présenter cent fois la même pub), et la montée en puissance des abonnements. On vient même de supprimer une source majeure de traitement de données privées, le serveur de notifications, en remplaçant un prestataire par une solution 100 % maison ! Encore une fois, toutes nos pratiques sont expliquées clairement ici : https://ours.macg.co/vie-privee/

(Le bouton « Tout refuser » n'est pas obligatoire, mais conseillé. Je suis ambivalent. D'un côté, je suis favorable à la symétrie parfaite entre l'acceptation et le refus, et c'était notre choix jusqu'en aout et l'implémentation du TCF v2. De l'autre, la CNIL nous demande de fournir un maximum d'informations sur la teneur du consentement, et le panneau « Gérer vos préférences » permet de savoir exactement de quoi il en retourne. C'est d'ailleurs bien pour ça qu'on nous emmerde avec la notion d'intérêt légitime, parce qu'on fait partie des rares sites qui te la met dans la gueule. À la fin, je crois que deux clics pour refuser plutôt qu'un, ça n'est pas un obstacle majeur, mais ça donne l'occasion de contrôler les réglages. Mais je me donne le choix de changer d'avis en fonction des recommandations et des discussions, et surtout des interfaces des CMP.)

----

MàJ du 15 février 2021 : la CNIL précise maintenant que _« la seule présence d’un bouton Paramétrer en complément du bouton Tout accepter tend à dissuader le refus et ne permet donc pas de se mettre en conformité avec les exigences posées par le RGPD »_. Ça tranche le débat sur la balance entre la symétrie du consentement et la nécessité d'informer, et donc on reviendra au bouton _Tout refuser_ au premier niveau quand on le pourra.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Merci pour ta proposition mais je cherche vraiment un de 4gb avec la certification Apple (avec le logo Apple sur étiquette). En revanche comme je garde quand même le DD HS, je peux donc changer la plaque métallique avec un autre disque dur identique mais qui n'a pas forcement le logo Apple.





Anthony a dit:


> Absolument pas, mais vu le niveau de compréhension du terme, je compte bien revenir prochainement dessus dans un article. En attendant, voir        #22
> 
> 
> Ça, ce n'est absolument pas normal. Que les navigateurs suppriment les _cookies _tiers après 24 heures, c'est désormais établi, et on travaille à des solutions pour mitiger le problème pour les utilisateurs connectés. Mais en quelques minutes, je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible. Si tu peux m'envoyer le détail de ta configuration (système, navigateur, extensions) par MP, que je puisse tester de mon côté. De notre côté, nous n'avons rien changé récemment.
> ...


Pour ce qui est du consentement légitime, relis l'explication qui est donnée en cliquant sur le point d'interrogation en face : il est dit en substance qu'ils ne peuvent pas utiliser nos données personnelles malgré notre refus sauf s'ils estiment qu'il est de leur intérêt de le faire, je veux bien que tu m'explique la différence !

pour ce qui est de la question d'obstacle majeur, quand il faut balayer une liste de je ne sais combien (mais beaucoup) de fournisseurs pour, sur près de la moitié, décocher une option activée par défaut, ça n'est plus "deux clics à la place d'un", mais plutôt 200 à la place de 100, et ça, entre deux fois par jour et une fois par semaine, selon les moments, ça lasse.

Pour ma config de ce matin : MacBook Air "early 2015", dual core i7 à 2,2 Ghz, 8 Go/250 Go, Mac OS "Big Sur" totalement à jour, Safari 14.0.2, mais j'ai le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro (mid 2015, Quad-Core i7 à 2,5 Ghz, 16 Go/500 Go, sous Mojave tenu à jour aussi), et, de mémoire, ça me le fait aussi sur mon iPad Air2, également tenu à jour, lorsque je me connecte avec.

EDIT : et si j'utilise Firefox, c'est pareil.


----------



## Anthony (4 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> pour ce qui est de la question d'obstacle majeur, quand il faut balayer une liste de je ne sais combien (mais beaucoup) de fournisseurs pour, sur près de la moitié, décocher une option activée par défaut, ça n'est plus "deux clics à la place d'un", mais plutôt 200 à la place de 100, et ça, entre deux fois par jour et une fois par semaine, selon les moments, ça lasse.


Mais précisément : avec un bouton « Tout refuser », l'intérêt légitime serait coché par défaut (concept de base du RGPD), c'est cette deuxième page qui te permet d'aller à son encontre si tu le souhaites (possibilité du TCF v2). Encore une fois, relire ma réponse #22. Tu ne peux pas vouloir à la fois moins de contrôle et plus de contrôle, au bout d'un moment ça va poser problème.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour ma config de ce matin : MacBook Air "early 2015", dual core i7 à 2,2 Ghz, 8 Go/250 Go, Mac OS "Big Sur" totalement à jour, Safari 14.0.2, mais j'ai le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro (mid 2015, Quad-Core i7 à 2,5 Ghz, 16 Go/500 Go, sous Mojave tenu à jour aussi), et, de mémoire, ça me le fait aussi sur mon iPad Air2, également tenu à jour, lorsque je me connecte avec.
> 
> EDIT : et si j'utilise Firefox, c'est pareil.


Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait coincer avec cette configuration. Tu as des extensions particulières dans tes navigateurs, ou un VPN ou je ne sais quoi encore ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Mais précisément : avec un bouton « Tout refuser », l'intérêt légitime serait coché par défaut (concept de base du RGPD), c'est cette deuxième page qui te permet d'aller à son encontre si tu le souhaites (possibilité du TCF v2). Encore une fois, relire ma réponse #22. Tu ne peux pas vouloir à la fois moins de contrôle et plus de contrôle, au bout d'un moment ça va poser problème.




Ce qui pose problème, c'est d'avoir à passer entre 5 et 10 mn tout décocher environ 8 à 10 fois par mois, ça serait une fois pour toutes, je ne dis pas, mais là, c'est très très pénible.



Anthony a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait coincer avec cette configuration. Tu as des extensions particulières dans tes navigateurs, ou un VPN ou je ne sais quoi encore ?


Rien de tout ça, ma Freebox, une des premières "Revolution" qui n'a que le WiFi 2,4 Ghz, est reliée en ethernet à un routeur Linksys, pour avoir le WiFi 5 Ghz (aucun paramètre particulier sur le routeur, pas de VPN ou de Firewall). Les Safari de mes machines n'ont que ce qu'Apple met par défaut dans leur installation, je n'ai rien ajouté ni modifié dans les réglages d'origine.


----------



## Anthony (4 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui pose problème


Ce qui pose _solution_. (M'enfin à la fin, on revient toujours au même problème, celui de l'hypocrisie des concepteurs de navigateur. Si les CMP étaient prises en charge nativement, on n'aurait pas cette discussion.)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rien de tout ça, ma Freebox, une des premières "Revolution" qui n'a que le WiFi 2,4 Ghz, est reliée en ethernet à un routeur Linksys, pour avoir le WiFi 5 Ghz (aucun paramètre particulier sur le routeur, pas de VPN ou de Firewall). Les Safari de mes machines n'ont que ce qu'Apple met par défaut dans leur installation, je n'ai rien ajouté ni modifié dans les réglages d'origine.


Je ne comprends pas ce qui peut coincer. J'ai vérifié, on a rien changé de notre côté, donc ce n'est même pas le cas où la CMP réapparait après le changement de la liste des fournisseurs. Tu peux toujours essayer de vider complètement les caches de tes navigateurs, cela résout parfois ce genre de problèmes. Préviens-moi si ça continue malgré ça, mais…


----------



## Anthony (6 Janvier 2021)

Donc là par contre ce matin, la CMP a clairement été réinitialiséen (ce qui est voulu en cas de changement de la liste des consentements), et il faut effectivement vider les caches pour éviter de la revoir deux ou trois fois (ce qui n'est pas voulu). Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je m'occupe d'aller voir si Google est au courant de ce problème.


----------



## Gag (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je ne peux que "plussoyer" les râleurs, et je vous ai déjà contacté à ce sujet (dans un post)…

L'énervement que me procure la demande plus que récurante (jusqu'à plusieurs fois par heure sans déconnection !) d'acceptation des cookies devient considérable !
J'ai bien lu le pourquoi du comment des explications ci-dessus, mais il n'empêche que vous êtes à peu près le seul site qui me pose autant de problème.
Je suis sur Safari, sans bloqueur de Pub et je n'ai pas activé le refus systématique des cookies.

Je clique sur "Refuser" et souhaite également décocher l'intérêt "légitime" (notion vague si il en est…) et c'est donc environ 70 clics (j'ai compté) à chaque fois !
Et encore une fois, souvent plusieurs fois par heure, par exemple en rafraichissant une page pour savoir si j'ai une réponse dans un topic que je suis.

Bref, je suis fidèle à MacG (depuis le siècle dernier : ) mais franchement là ça me gonfle…
Merci donc de faire votre possible pour trouver une solution, le minimum étant d'offrir un bouton pour vraiment tout refuser d'un coup (d'autres sites le proposent).

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## Gag (30 Janvier 2021)

Et rebelotte :
2H après (toujours sans déconnexion du forum, je suis juste parti prendre l'apéro !), 65 clics pour me reconnecter (j'exagérais un peu)…


----------



## peyret (30 Janvier 2021)

Gag a dit:


> Et rebelotte :
> 2H après (toujours sans déconnexion du forum, je suis juste parti prendre l'apéro !), 65 clics pour me reconnecter (j'exagérais un peu)…


Salut,

...des copies d'écran nous aiderait à comprendre....

parce que personnellement je n'ai absolument *rien* à taper sur macg .....


----------



## Anthony (31 Janvier 2021)

Gag a dit:


> Bref, je suis fidèle à MacG (depuis le siècle dernier : ) mais franchement là ça me gonfle…
> Merci donc de faire votre possible pour trouver une solution, le minimum étant d'offrir un bouton pour vraiment tout refuser d'un coup (d'autres sites le proposent).


Relire mes explications ci-dessus. Si vous êtes dans l'optique d'aller à l'encontre des intérêts légitimes, le bouton _Refuser tout _ne vous servirait à rien, parce qu'il intégrerait les intérêts légitimes ! _In fine_, vous vous plaignez d'avoir un choix que vous n'aviez pas jusque là, on revient toujours au même problème. Donc encore une fois : soit vous faites deux clics pour avoir l'équivalent du bouton _Refuser tout _(et j'ai déjà expliqué pourquoi deux clics plutôt qu'un), soit effectivement vous faites vos emplettes dans les choix proposés. Toutes les bonnes CMP fonctionnent de la même manière, puisqu'elles utilisent le même cadre technique.


----------



## peyret (31 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Donc encore une fois : soit vous faites deux clics


.... je suis jaloux , j'ai rien à faire... çà vient de ?.

.... faut dire que j'accepte les cookies ? 
.... du navigateur ?...


----------



## Anthony (31 Janvier 2021)

peyret a dit:


> .... je suis jaloux , j'ai rien à faire... çà vient de ?.


De ton bloqueur de publicités.


----------



## peyret (31 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> De ton bloqueur de publicités.


..pourtant désactivé ...  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
...donc mauvaise réponse


----------



## Anthony (31 Janvier 2021)

Je vois une erreur HTTPS dans la barre d'adresses de ton navigateur, donc il y a bien un problème quelque part. Si tu veux m'envoyer ta configuration complète (OS, navigateur, extensions, éventuels VPN et autres choses dans le genre) par MP, ça ne coince jamais sans raison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> soit effectivement vous faites vos emplettes dans les choix proposés. Toutes les bonnes CMP fonctionnent de la même manière, puisqu'elles utilisent le même cadre technique.



C'est précisément ce qu'on leur reproche : refuser tout devrait inclure les intérêts soit-disant légitimes, et non les autoriser, la définition de "tout", chez moi, c'est l'intégralité de l'entièreté de la totalité, comme aurait pu le dire notre ami Vince (plus connu ici sous son pseudo de Roberto Vendez), quant à la légitimité d'un commerçant à me suivre malgré mon refus de l'être, je ne vois vraiment pas où elle peut se cacher ?


----------



## Anthony (1 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est précisément ce qu'on leur reproche : refuser tout devrait inclure les intérêts soit-disant légitimes, et non les autoriser, la définition de "tout", chez moi, c'est l'intégralité de l'entièreté de la totalité, comme aurait pu le dire notre ami Vince (plus connu ici sous son pseudo de Roberto Vendez), quant à la légitimité d'un commerçant à me suivre malgré mon refus de l'être, je ne vois vraiment pas où elle peut se cacher ?


C'est toute la complexité de la notion d'intérêt légitime.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2021)

Précisément, cette notion me dépasse, comment des entreprises avec lesquelles je ne veux rien avoir à faire peuvent-elles légitimement décider qu'elles exploiterons mes données personnelles du simple fait que je visite tel ou tel site d'information ? J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique comment justifier ça !


----------



## Anthony (2 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Précisément, cette notion me dépasse, comment des entreprises avec lesquelles je ne veux rien avoir à faire peuvent-elles légitimement décider qu'elles exploiterons mes données personnelles du simple fait que je visite tel ou tel site d'information ? J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique comment justifier ça !


D'abord parce que le RGPD ne concerne pas uniquement le web, mais toutes les sources de données. Et qu'ensuite, sur le web ou ailleurs, telle entreprise peut bel et bien avoir un intérêt légitime à exiger la collecte de telle ou telle donnée au-delà des obligations légales (je DOIS collecter ton adresse IP parce que la LCEN m'y oblige) ou des disposition d'un contrat conclu avec une personne (je PEUX collecter ton pseudonyme et d'autres données pour te créer un profil comme les CGUS que tu as évidemment lues et acceptées m'en donnent le droit).

La Commission européenne prend cet exemple :



> Votre entreprise/organisation a un intérêt légitime lorsque le traitement a lieu dans le cadre d’une relation avec un client, lorsque elle traite des données à caractère personnel à des fins de prospection, pour prévenir la fraude ou garantir la sécurité du réseau et des informations de vos systèmes informatiques.



On pourrait appliquer le même exemple avec MacG : si je ne peux pas conserver certaines informations pour prévenir le spam ou empêcher les votes multiples aux sondages, si je ne peux pas conserver ton adresse pour t'envoyer des courriers de notifications des forums ou les newsletters auxquelles tu t'es inscris, alors je ferme le site. Bien sûr, ce n'est pas une raison absolue pour faire n'importe quoi, il y a des limites. Et c'est bien pour cela qu'avec le TCF v2, qui répond aussi à des abus de certains sites web, tu peux aller à l'encontre de l'intérêt légitime dans certains cas.

(Sinon, la CNIL a un excellent article sur cette notion.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2021)

MacG, je comprends, je suis membre, c'est normal, mais des sites commerciaux sur lesquels je ne vais jamais, là, je ne comprends plus, je ne les fréquente pas, je n'y suis pas client, je ne les connais même pas, je ne vois donc aucune légitimité à ce qu'ils collectent mes données personnelles au cours de ma navigation sur MacG !

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne dispose pas, outre les boutons propres à chaque entreprise de la liste, d'un bouton "refuser tous les intérêts légitimes", ça éviterait, pour chaque site qu'on visite, de se taper la liste de 100 ou 200 annonceurs, pour décocher un par un 30 à 60 boutons "intérêt légitime" !

Ce qui me choque dans l'histoire, ça n'est pas tant le principe qu'un site sur lequel je navigue collecte quelques infos sur moi, mais bien que des gens dont je n'ai rien à faire, et avec qui je ne veux rien avoir à voir puissent le faire en profitant de ma navigation sur d'autres sites que les leurs !

Par ailleurs, même sur les sites marchands où je me rends, je trouve que la légitimité est largement sujette à caution : la plupart du temps, leurs pubs soit disant personnalisées, ne me proposent que de racheter (à chaque visite) le même article que celui que je me suis déjà procuré chez eux … Ils s'imaginent quoi ? Que j'entends commencer une collection ?

Non, je n'exagère pas, dernier exemple en date : j'ai acheté un chargeur de batteries … Chaque visite sur une page où Amazon fait de la pub, on me propose de racheter le même chargeur de batteries, ou un ou deux autres modèles similaires, non seulement c'est intrusif, mais en plus c'est totalement absurde !


----------



## Anthony (2 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne dispose pas, outre les boutons propres à chaque entreprise de la liste, d'un bouton "refuser tous les intérêts légitimes", ça éviterait, pour chaque site qu'on visite, de se taper la liste de 100 ou 200 annonceurs, pour décocher un par un 30 à 60 boutons "intérêt légitime" !


C'est comme cela que c'est implémenté par le TCF v2.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, même sur les sites marchands où je me rends, je trouve que la légitimité est largement sujette à caution : la plupart du temps, leurs pubs soit disant personnalisées, ne me proposent que de racheter (à chaque visite) le même article que celui que je me suis déjà procuré chez eux … Ils s'imaginent quoi ? Que j'entends commencer une collection ?


Ça c'est encore autre chose, ça s'appelle du retargeting ou remarketing. Et les boutiques savent le faire même dans le cadre du RGPD, avec des techniques avancées de suivi. Ou simplement avec des données comportementales, pour ce qui concerne les réseaux sociaux.


----------



## Gag (4 Février 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ...des copies d'écran nous aiderait à comprendre....
> 
> parce que personnellement je n'ai absolument *rien* à taper sur macg .....


Je te joint dess captures d'écran, même si je ne vois pas bien ce que ça apportera :
tu as bien du les voir au moins une fois, même si tu as choisi de "Tout accepter" (peut-être que dans ce cas ça ne te demande plus rien mais je n'ai pas essayé).

Pour info, rien qu'aujourd'hui j'ai du refaire la manip (65 clics !) 7 ou 8 fois, et 3 fois en quelques 10aines de minutes à l'instant !
Comme en ce moment je passe pas mal de temps sur MacG pour différents problèmes à résoudre, c'est VRAIMENT insupportable…

Et à l'adresse d'Anthony :
j'ai déjà été sur des sites (et pas plus tard que tout à l'heure) ou il est proposé en plus d'accepter ou refuser les stats etc et les "partenaires" la même chose pour "l'intérêt légitime", avec un bouton unique pour tout refuser si on le souhaite.
Ici par exemple : https://macos63.rssing.com/chan-5686640/all_p3.html
Après, je ne râlerais pas trop (même si 65 à désactiver ça me semble déjà long pour rien), mais c'est la répétition qui rend le truc invivable !
Il est possible que ça ne fasse pas ça chez tout le monde, mais comme indiqué je n'ai pas de bloqueur de pub et n'ai pas paramétré le refus de tous les cookies, donc je ne vois pas.










Edit : hop, ça recommence, du coup je vais me coucher !
Le truc dingue, c'est que j'ai 2 fenêtres distinctes de MacG, et que ça me redemande de valider sur l'autre (j'ai rafraichi la page pour voir si pas de nouveau message), mais ici whalou pour cette fois (l'édit est passé)…


----------



## peyret (4 Février 2021)

Gag a dit:


> Je te joint dess captures d'écran, même si je ne vois pas bien ce que ça apportera :
> tu as bien du les voir au moins une fois, même si tu as choisi de "Tout accepter" (peut-être que dans ce cas ça ne te demande plus rien mais je n'ai pas essayé).
> 
> Pour info, rien qu'aujourd'hui j'ai du refaire la manip (65 clics !) 7 ou 8 fois, et 3 fois en quelques 10aines de minutes à l'instant !
> ...


Salut,

Tu utilises peut-être la "navigation privée", car pour moi en passant sur ce mode.....
j'ai aussi à choisir des tas de choses.....






et en mode normal RIEN de chez RIEN


----------



## Gag (5 Février 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu utilises peut-être la "navigation privée", car pour moi en passant sur ce mode.....
> j'ai aussi à choisir des tas de choses.....
> ...


Non, pas de fenêtre de navigation privée.
Par contre, je viens de voir que dans "réglages pour ce site web" (clic droit dans l'URL), j'avais une option cochée : 
"Activer les bloqueurs de contenu" qui sort de je ne sais où : je ne savais même pas que ça existait !

J'ai décoché pour voir et je vous tiens au courant.
Si c'est ça, pour ceux qui ont le même souci vérifiez si c'est actif et on croise les doigts : )

Il n'empêche qu'un système comme celui indiqué sur le site plus haut serait plus simple à paramétrer !


----------



## Anthony (5 Février 2021)

Gag a dit:


> Il n'empêche qu'un système comme celui indiqué sur le site plus haut serait plus simple à paramétrer !


Euh, c'est rigoureusement le même _framework, _mais avec une interface qui demande environ trois fois plus de clics pour personnaliser sa configuration. J'ai du mal à voir en quoi c'est plus simple.


----------



## Gag (5 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Euh, c'est rigoureusement le même _framework, _mais avec une interface qui demande environ trois fois plus de clics pour personnaliser sa configuration. J'ai du mal à voir en quoi c'est plus simple.


Cherche bien :


----------



## Gag (5 Février 2021)

Je t'aide un peu, c'est en bas au milieu : )


----------



## Anthony (5 Février 2021)

Gag a dit:


> Cherche bien


C'est gentil, mais j'ai étudié une quarantaine de CMP. (Et vraiment, relis, ou lis, mes messages précédents sur les choix des boutons.)


----------



## Gag (5 Février 2021)

Sinon, mauvaise nouvelle :
absenté une heure, et au retour :




Fuck…


----------



## Gag (5 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est gentil, mais j'ai étudié une quarantaine de CMP. (Et vraiment, relis, ou lis, mes messages précédents sur les choix des boutons.)


Regarde la seconde capture ;-)


----------



## Anthony (5 Février 2021)

Encore une fois, relis mes précédents messages sur ces boutons.


----------



## Gag (5 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est gentil, mais j'ai étudié une quarantaine de CMP. (Et vraiment, relis, ou lis, mes messages précédents sur les choix des boutons.)


Anthony, pour un journaliste je pense que tu devrais un peu plus tenir compte de tous ceux qui s'expriment dans ce thread :
il est expliqué par différents intervenants que :

- la notion "d'intérêt légitime" est suffisamment vague pour que certains (et c'est leur droit !) ne souhaitent pas accorder un blanc seeing à des entreprises qu'il ne connaissent pas, et personne ne parle de MacG

- il semble que plusieurs membres (y compris des modérateurs !) subissent le même problème que moi, à savoir des demandes intempestives de sélection de choix, et ceci _en dehors de tout "bloqueur de pub", refus de cookies systématiques ou navigation privée._
De plus, ceci se produit chez plusieurs personnes sur différents navigateurs/postes _et bien avant les 24H "fatidiques" qui feraient disparaitre les cookies _de Safari par exemple (plusieurs fois par HEURE sans déconnexion du forum !).

- tu expliques que _"À la fin, je crois que deux clics pour refuser plutôt qu'un, ça n'est pas un obstacle majeur, mais ça donne l'occasion de contrôler les réglages. Mais je me donne le choix de changer d'avis en fonction des recommandations et des discussions, et surtout des interfaces des CMP.)"_

J'entend bien tes arguments (louables), mais en l'occurence il ne s'agit pas "_deux clics pour refuser plutôt qu'un"_  mais 2 clics PUIS 65 autres pour gérer "l'intérêt légitime" !

Dans le framework dont j'ai posté les captures d'écran et le lien, il y a un lien "Tout refuser" pour l'intérêt légitime, donc 1 clic au lieu de plusieurs dizaines !

Donc je t'ai bien lu (depuis le début), mais au lieu de répéter les mêmes arguments (qui s'entendent sur le principe, et dont je pense que tout le monde a compris : ) il me semble que tu devrais aussi _bien lire _les posts de ceux qui prennent le temps de soulever ce problème :
je pense que tous nous sommes attachés à MacG et à sa déontologie, et ça n'est pas une attaque "de principe" par des Trolls qui ne font que passer pour foutre la merde.
Malgré mon attachement depuis plus de 20 ans à ce site, ce désagrément perpétuel va finir par me lasser et je risque bien d'espacer largement mes connexions car j'ai autre-chose à faire que de passer des plombes à re-cliquer indéfiniment sur les mêmes paramètres !

Je veux bien croire que _peut-être_ il y a quelque-chose dans mes/nos réglages qui fait que nous sommes particulièrement touchés, mais j'apprécierais une approche plus constructive pour solutionner le problème, et je maintien que ce serait plus gérable pour nous (et pour tout le monde) si nous pouvions nous contenter d'un clic pour refuser TOUS les intérêts légitimes plutôt que 65 (ou à la rigueur 2 : pour MacG et pour les partenaires).

Merci de ta compréhension.


----------



## Anthony (5 Février 2021)

Gag a dit:


> Anthony, pour un journaliste


J'adore.



Gag a dit:


> la notion "d'intérêt légitime" est suffisamment vague pour que certains (et c'est leur droit !) ne souhaitent pas accorder un blanc seeing à des entreprises qu'il ne connaissent pas, et personne ne parle de MacG


Et j'ai *déjà* donné un lien vers un article de la CNIL qui explique très bien cette notion, et *déjà* expliqué nos pratiques en la matière, je ne sais pas quoi dire de plus sur le sujet.



Gag a dit:


> De plus, ceci se produit chez plusieurs personnes sur différents navigateurs/postes _et bien avant les 24H "fatidiques" qui feraient disparaitre les cookies _de Safari par exemple (plusieurs fois par HEURE sans déconnexion du forum !).


Et j'ai *déjà* donné la solution, dans plusieurs fils d'ailleurs, et à chaque fois que je reçois un mail sur le sujet. On ne sait toujours pas quand Google réglera ce _bug_. (Si toutefois il s'agit bien de ce _bug_, parce que souvent, c'est plutôt une erreur/incompréhension de l'utilisateur.)



Gag a dit:


> Donc je t'ai bien lu (depuis le début), mais au lieu de répéter les mêmes arguments (qui s'entendent sur le principe, et dont je pense que tout le monde a compris : ) il me semble que tu devrais aussi _bien lire _les posts de ceux qui prennent le temps de soulever ce problème


Sauf que j'ai *déjà* expliqué à plusieurs reprises nos choix. Je suis parfaitement conscient des possibilités offertes par le TCF v2 et les différentes CMP, c'est mon rôle de les présenter, et c'est au _big boss_ de décider en fonction. Comme je l'ai *déjà* dit, je publierai prochainement un article sur le sujet sur MacGeneration, et tu sais quoi ? Je dis exactement la même chose. On a la CMP qu'on a, qui fonctionne comme elle fonctionne, configurée comme on l'a configuré (ce ne sont pas des choses qui se changent en deux minutes et avec lesquelles on peut jouer sans conséquences), dans le cadre technique et légal qui est le cadre technique et légal en vigueur. Je réponds à toutes les questions que l'on me pose sur le sujet depuis trois ans, mais au bout d'un moment, si tu poses la même question et que la situation n'a pas changé, tu ne peux pas être étonné d'avoir la même réponse.


----------



## Gag (6 Février 2021)

> Gag a dit:
> Anthony, pour un journaliste


_"J'adore."_

Aucune agressivité de ma part, juste un constat lié à ton "intitulé" et à ton blog (qui semble par ailleurs intéressant).
Il me semble que le rôle d'un journaliste est de ne pas avoir trop de certitudes et que confronté à une question, il peut être intéressant d"écouter les arguments ou les signalements de faits, même si ils ne vont pas dans ton sens.

Et comme tu sembles aussi en charge de cette interface de contrôle des cookies, quand plusieurs membres te soumettent le même problème et que ta réponse reste en gros "on fait tout bien, on est dans les clous rapport au RGPD, le problème c'est vous et il n'y a pas de meilleure façon de faire que de cliquer 65 fois tous les 1/4 d'heure", je trouve qu'il y a un léger manque de remise en question :
on ne fait pas ça pour t'emmerder, on demande gentiment si quelqu'un peut se pencher sur le problème qui pour ma part ne concerne _que_ votre site.





> Gag a dit:
> la notion "d'intérêt légitime" est suffisamment vague pour que certains (et c'est leur droit !) ne souhaitent pas accorder un blanc seeing à des entreprises qu'il ne connaissent pas, et personne ne parle de MacG


_"Et j'ai *déjà* donné un lien vers un article de la CNIL qui explique très bien cette notion, et *déjà* expliqué nos pratiques en la matière, je ne sais pas quoi dire de plus sur le sujet."_

Si tu lisais calmement au lieu de t'énerver, tu verrai que (comme Pascal 77), je ne critique pas _les pratiques de MacG_ mais potentiellement celles de tous les partenaires que je ne connais pas (et dont je ne souhaite pas qu'ils me connaissent).
Et pour la notion d'intérêt légitime, je connais un peu cette notion (je suis entre autre webdesigner et webmaster) et je sais aussi qu'elle est difficilement contrôlable, et que puisqu'il existe un droit de pas accepter systématiquement j'entend user de ce droit.

Quand tu réponds à Pascal 77 (post #48) qui demande pourquoi ne pas intégrer un bouton "refuser tous les intérêts légitimes" :
_"C'est comme cela que c'est implémenté par le TCF v2." _j'aimerai savoir d'où tu sors ça ?

A ma connaissance (source FaQ iab) :
*"Pour un Vendor qui déclare des purposes sur la base légale de l’intérêt légitime quand un internaute clique sur « Tout refuser », ces Vendors passent-ils en « off » ? *
Réponse :
_Les policies du T&CF laissent le libre choix aux éditeurs de paramétrer le fonctionnement qu’ils souhaitent adopter en fonction de leur interprétation des dispositions légales.  _

Je n'ai vu nulle part (mais je peux me tromper ;-) qu'il y ai une interdiction de grouper un refus des intérêts légitimes…



> Gag a dit:
> De plus, ceci se produit chez plusieurs personnes sur différents navigateurs/postes _et bien avant les 24H "fatidiques" qui feraient disparaitre les cookies _de Safari par exemple (plusieurs fois par HEURE sans déconnexion du forum !).


_"Et j'ai *déjà* donné la solution, dans plusieurs fils d'ailleurs, et à chaque fois que je reçois un mail sur le sujet. On ne sait toujours pas quand Google réglera ce bug. (Si toutefois il s'agit bien de ce bug, parce que souvent, c'est plutôt une erreur/incompréhension de l'utilisateur.)"_

?!? 
Je ne suis pas certain de voir ce que Google vient faire là-dedans, et dans ce fil tu déclare en réponse à Pascal 77 :
_"Ça, ce n'est absolument pas normal. Que les navigateurs suppriment les cookies tiers après 24 heures, c'est désormais établi, et on travaille à des solutions pour mitiger le problème pour les utilisateurs connectés. Mais en quelques minutes, je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible."_
et plus loin :
_"Je ne comprends pas ce qui peut coincer. J'ai vérifié, on a rien changé de notre côté, donc ce n'est même pas le cas où la CMP réapparait après le changement de la liste des fournisseurs. Tu peux toujours essayer de vider complètement les caches de tes navigateurs, cela résout parfois ce genre de problèmes. Préviens-moi si ça continue malgré ça, mais…"_

Donc si tu as maintenant une explication, je suis preneur :
je viens de faire re-valider le CMP il n'y a pas 5 minutes et il me _redemande à nouveau _mon consentement !




> Gag a dit:
> Donc je t'ai bien lu (depuis le début), mais au lieu de répéter les mêmes arguments (qui s'entendent sur le principe, et dont je pense que tout le monde a compris : ) il me semble que tu devrais aussi _bien lire _les posts de ceux qui prennent le temps de soulever ce problème


_"Sauf que j'ai *déjà* expliqué à plusieurs reprises nos choix. Je suis parfaitement conscient des possibilités offertes par le TCF v2 et les différentes CMP, c'est mon rôle de les présenter, et c'est au big boss de décider en fonction. Comme je l'ai *déjà* dit, je publierai prochainement un article sur le sujet sur MacGeneration, et tu sais quoi ? Je dis exactement la même chose. On a la CMP qu'on a, qui fonctionne comme elle fonctionne, configurée comme on l'a configuré (ce ne sont pas des choses qui se changent en deux minutes et avec lesquelles on peut jouer sans conséquences), dans le cadre technique et légal qui est le cadre technique et légal en vigueur. Au bout d'un moment, si tu poses la même question et que la situation n'a pas changé, tu ne peux pas être étonné d'avoir la même réponse."_

Ça, ça me paraît plus clair : 
c'est donc un choix (je parle toujours de la validation non groupée de "l'intérêt légitime"), et pas une obligation du TCF v2 !

C'est vous qui êtes aux commandes et il est naturel que le "big boss" (Christophe ?) décide.
Je pense malgré tout que quand des utilisateurs fidèles prennent du temps (et beaucoup : je viens juste de devoir valider à nouveau  le CMP !) pour remonter un problème et suggérer des solutions (même à terme : personne ne te demande de tout changer en 2 minutes !), il peut être intéressant de les écouter.

Si j'ai fait cette démarche sur MacG, c'est uniquement parce que j'y suis attaché depuis 1999, et je n'aurais jamais passé autant de temps à pinailler sur un autre site :
j'aurais purement et simplement cessé mes visites car c'est trop chiant !

Je vais donc cesser de polémiquer puisque tu as "*déjà*" répondu à tout, et croiser les doigts pour qu'il soit trouvé une solution (chez vous ou chez moi) à ce problème, et peut-être même ouvrir un nouveau Topic pour savoir si d'autres ont des idées pour le résoudre.

Bonne journée !


----------



## Anthony (8 Février 2021)

Gag a dit:


> juste un constat lié à ton "intitulé"


Non, mon métier, _nuance_. Mais cela n'a rien à voir à l'affaire, précisément, et tout à voir avec l'époque. M'enfin.



Gag a dit:


> tu verrai que (comme Pascal 77), je ne critique pas _les pratiques de MacG_ mais potentiellement celles de tous les partenaires que je ne connais pas (et dont je ne souhaite pas qu'ils me connaissent).
> Et pour la notion d'intérêt légitime, je connais un peu cette notion (je suis entre autre webdesigner et webmaster) et je sais aussi qu'elle est difficilement contrôlable, et que puisqu'il existe un droit de pas accepter systématiquement j'entend user de ce droit.


Tu as toutes les explications pour le cadre général de la notion et pour nos pratiques particulières, mais je ne peux pas faire le reste du travail à ta place. Je veux bien être ouvert à la discussion et tout, mais…



Gag a dit:


> Je n'ai vu nulle part (mais je peux me tromper ;-) qu'il y ai une interdiction de grouper un refus des intérêts légitimes…


Le cadre édicté par l'IAB ne prévoit pas explicitement cette possibilité. Ce qui est compréhensible, puisqu'on est pris entre le marteau de l'obligation d'informer clairement l'utilisateur et l'enclume du consentement libre et éclairé. La balance penche clairement en faveur d'une présentation claire et détaillée des choix, et c'est le choix fait par la quasi-totalité des CMP. Je continue à penser qu'on peut faire mieux en matière d'interface des CMP (et je continuerai à militer pour leur intégration native dans les navigateurs jusqu'à ce que cela soit le cas, #2), mais ce n'est pas de mon ressort.



Gag a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain de voir ce que Google vient faire là-dedans


Google est le fournisseur de notre CMP.



Gag a dit:


> je viens de faire re-valider le CMP il n'y a pas 5 minutes et il me _redemande à nouveau _mon consentement !


A priori, cela se produit surtout lorsque plusieurs pages sont ouvertes et que la CMP est validée dans l'une mais pas dans les autres, ou différemment dans l'une et les autres. Cela met le cookie en vrac, empêche la bonne validation du consentement, et entraine donc la réapparation de la CMP. Dans ce cas comme dans d'autres, la solution est généralement de vider les caches du navigateur. Mais on finit toujours par revenir au même problème, que tout passe par un cookie, et que les CMP ne soient pas intégrées au navigateur.


----------



## Gag (12 Mars 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> A priori, cela se produit surtout lorsque plusieurs pages sont ouvertes et que la CMP est validée dans l'une mais pas dans les autres, ou différemment dans l'une et les autres. Cela met le cookie en vrac, empêche la bonne validation du consentement, et entraine donc la réapparation de la CMP. Dans ce cas comme dans d'autres, la solution est généralement de vider les caches du navigateur. Mais on finit toujours par revenir au même problème, que tout passe par un cookie, et que les CMP ne soient pas intégrées au navigateur.


Bonjour Anthony,
Pas répondu avant car ça devenait stérile et j'avais d'autres choses à gérer, mais juste pour info mon problème de validation est toujours présent sur 4 postes différents (3 iMacs et un Macbook Air), et rien à voir avec le fait d'avoir plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes :
même avec une seule ça me redemande la validation plusieurs fois dans la journée.
Ça me dérange un peu moins car je passe moins de temps sur Macg, mais si quelqu'un trouve d'où ça vient je reste preneur : )


----------



## Anthony (12 Mars 2021)

Gag a dit:


> Ça me dérange un peu moins car je passe moins de temps sur Macg, mais si quelqu'un trouve d'où ça vient je reste preneur : )



Je continue à tester régulièrement de mon côté, mais je n'arrive pas à reproduire ce bug de manière fiable, ce qui rend le déboguage particulièrement compliqué. On ne devrait pas tarder à remettre à zéro la CMP pour coller aux dernières recommandations de la CNIL, cela dit, on verra comment elle se comporte à ce moment là. M'enfin c'est vraiment agaçant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2021)

Si ça peut faire avancer le schmilblick, je constate que le fait de se connecter depuis plusieurs machines différentes semble avoir un lien avec le phénomène : je me connectais moi-même indifféremment depuis mon MacBook Air, mon MacBook Pro ou mon iPad, depuis que je ne me connecte plus que depuis le MacBook Air, je n'ai plus eu le problème, ça fait comme si le fait de se connecter depuis une machine invalidait les cookies sur les autres. Je ne suis pas certain que cette conclusion soit valable, mais ça me semble cohérent.


----------

